# Western Wideout 2014, $3500 Pittsburgh PA



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Needs a new cutting edge but other than that, it's a nice plow with no issues. Ad for details, pictures.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6054478031.html


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Forgot to mention I can accept credit cards and assist with shipping.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Sale pending.


----------

